# Ok to take walks in the snow?



## adrienne06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ziva is 12 weeks old and has just started working on going for walks; however, it's also started snowing! She usually starts out pretty good, but after about 5 or 10 minutes she seems like her feet get cold. She's pretty fluffy, so I wasn't sure if I should be putting a sweater on her or anything...and is it necessary to put anything on her feet? Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor thing, because she is only just getting out her pads on her paws will still be soft, she will get used to it. you can pop a wee coat on her if you feel it will keep her dry and warm.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

I put a sweater on Murphy when we go outside. I would put a sweater on her if you think she maybe getting cold. I have also heard that there are boots to put on the dog's feet. I've never tried them so I can't say for sure if they help or stay on.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i wouldnt recoment the boots, they make the dog walk funny and they get anoyed with them. her paws will get used to the cold just give her time.


----------



## Jo&Travis (Dec 14, 2009)

The snow tends to turn to icicles on fur so just make sure to get rid if them from in between her pads when she is home otherwise they can develop a skin condition and also is not too comfy for them! I normally stick him in the bath and run warm water over his paws to get rid of them!


----------

